# Wednesday casting lesson



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I spent a couple of hours yesterday with a gentleman that wanted to improve his cast. He was an experienced fisherman with roots fishing the beaches of NC including the outer banks. At 62, he was concerned about loss of strength and the effect the years have had on his cast. 

He wanted help with technique.

We got started with a cast using his fishing heaver setup. A well known 6-8oz rod and a daiwa slosh 30. As soon as he turned it loose I knew this guy was not your average 62 yr old fisherman. His first cast flew 352' with a nice smooth Hatteras style cast. Lots of potential here. Turns out he was a minor league pitcher in his younger days and the athleticism was still apparent. 

We clipped on a baseball and went to work. Started with the left pull. Like most fishermen, he was right hand dominate with only a short compact pull. We discussed the advantages of a strong pull and he seemed to absorb it quickly. We went on to proper setup, including footwork and the advantages of working body rotation into the cast. Within an hour his cast was really looking good. 

Took the baseball off and clipped on a 150g sinker. One cast and he was out at 432'.

We switched setups to the Cast Pro Series 13' 6-10 and the Akios 666w Shuttle that I've been drum fishing this fall loaded with 20 lb test Sakuma and 60 lb shock-leader. His first cast with the new setup took him to the 440's, second to the 470's. After working for another 45 minutes or so he his final cast topped out at 535'. 

I was very impressed and he was one happy fisherman...  We may even have an aspiring senior caster on our hands for the 2012 tournament season.

It was a good day!!

Tommy


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

ooh, sounds like a new junior member of the "old goomers team"
charlie


----------

